

A Point of View: Chess and 18th Century artificial intelligence (2013) - sergeant3
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-21876120

======
anacleto
Extremely interesting.

[Disclosure: I'm a chess player by the age of 6y.o.]

I would recommend also this: [http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.it/2007/12/turk-
chess-automaton...](http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.it/2007/12/turk-chess-
automaton-hoax.html)

